# Spoiler Alert!!  Ultimate Fighter Finale  Spoiler Alert!!



## Archangel M (Dec 4, 2010)

Nam-Phan got ****ing robbed! WTF??


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 4, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Nam-Phan got ****ing robbed! WTF??


I agree.  I was at work -- but my wife was watching it (She did miss part of the first round...), and recorded it because she didn't understand the outcome.  

Neither do I.  I can maybe see giving Garcia the third round, but in my scoring, Phan won the first and second rounds.  Definitely, no way about it the second, and Garcia would have had to damn near end the fight in the first minute or two to win the first round.  Don't know. 

I wasn't impressed when Phan threw out the race card, though...

And I think it's stupid that UFC had him tape over EVERYTHING on his gi jacket!  (Of course, he could have brought a plain jacket, too...)


----------



## Omar B (Dec 4, 2010)

Just goes to show, you can tap out in the second round and still go on to win the decision.  LOL.


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 5, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Just goes to show, you can tap out in the second round and still go on to win the decision.  LOL.



Saw that too. What was that all about? A chump move to get the opponent to loosen up?


----------



## crushing (Dec 5, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Nam-Phan got ****ing robbed! WTF??



That's for sure!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Dec 6, 2010)

I defenitely agree with you there. Nam has quickly become one of my favorite UFC fighters just based on his professionalism and conduct on TUF. I also thought wearing his BJJ gi and blackbelt after the fight was cool; would have been awesome to watch him fight in it a la Gracie. (I know the UFC disallows this now.) But honestly, Nam is on my short list alongside Stephan Bonnar, Anderson Silva and GSP. Brookins impressed me as well and I'm glad to see him win.

I thought it also showed how far BJJ has come in the U.S. Two BJJ blackbelts (fairly young guys too) at a MMA event? Not so long ago it was difficult to find a black belt in North America.


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 6, 2010)

Brookins is gonna get KTFO if he doesn't learn to protect that chin.


----------



## d1jinx (Dec 8, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Brookins is gonna get KTFO if he doesn't learn to protect that chin.


 ABSOLUTELY the first and most important thing he needs to work on before his next fight.

I was dissapointed Michael Johnson gassed like that.  I thought it wasn't gonna go past the first round the way he was so easily connecting...

At least after this fight, they know what they need to focus on.


----------

